# Before incubating eggs



## fleabite (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello, It has been a while since I have been on here. 

I am wanting to incubate some eggs, and am not sure how long I can store eggs (or where to store eggs) to get a clutch? I hope I made this clear. 

I want to start at least a dozen at the same time. 

I am only getting one or two eggs a day. 

Where and How Long can I store the eggs before I put them in the incubator?

Thank you so much.

Ralph


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Ralph and welcome! It sounds like you want to hatch you own. Keep them or collect them in a cool place (I have a shelf in my living room). Just keep adding until you have enough. I've gone as long as 10 days with no problem. Just stick with us and we'll get you through and have a few laughs, too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I kept mine in small cooler with a cold pack. Same thing, didn't see any huge problem with eggs two weeks old.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep mine 7 days with no problems but should be kept around 50 degrees


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always thought about how the eggs are kept with a hen. So, think like a chicken!


----------



## fleabite (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, 
I do have an incubator (cheap one, but works) I let my birds out into a run w/o a cover. A raven killed one of my three hens. So, thanks, I do want to keep the same breed I have. Sumatra. 

Not sure if an owl would work setting above the coop. Or if that would scare the hens and they would stay inside. But I do have a small covered run. Just wanted the little girls to be able to play outside for a bit. And of course as mean as my roo is. He chickened out on the fight w/t raven.

Thanks again.


----------



## fleabite (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you, I will start saving.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Deer netting is really cheap and you get a lot. It might be something to lay over the pen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, to the deer netting. It's a pita to get up but once it is the birds are protected from overhead.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know that stuff is awful. But it's cheap and does work.


----------

